# How long did you take to become a REAL PHOTOGRAPHER?



## Pband (May 4, 2009)

Hello friends,
   I am an absolute beginner and very confused with my photography, specially exposure.
   Just from curiousity and to inspire the beginers like me, I would like you to answer the following questions:
   1. How long you are in photography?
   2. At what age you started taking photography seriously?
   3. How long did it take from real beginer (when your photos where too bad) to a matured one (when your photos started taking shape).
   4. Can you post here some your earliest (as far as) photos and some of your latest one for comparison?

These questions are for those who try really hard but losing confidence. So, please reply more and more.


----------



## NateS (May 4, 2009)

Pband said:


> Hello friends,
> I am an absolute beginner and very confused with my photography, specially exposure.
> Just from curiousity and to inspire the beginers like me, I would like you to answer the following questions:
> 1. How long you are in photography?
> ...



1.  Been in it since about August of 2007 so almost 2 years
2.  Started taking it seriously about 2 years ago
3.  I constantly improve so it's hard to say.  A year ago I remember thinking how I was getting so much better (and I really was).  Now when I compare my current pictures to last year I can see an equal jump in improvment.....I'm always improving it seems and that makes me happy.
4.  Sure....here's some

As a beginner (first attempts at something "formal"...and these are the best)











And now....some from a recent baby shoot















"Macro" before





And more recent










Hope that helps.  It's definitely discouraging when you try as hard as you can...think your stuff is good and then get awful critiques on the forums.  At the time it was very frustrating, but I stuck with it and have improved tons (I now understand the critiques I got early on).  Just keep shooting and practicing and you will keep getting better and better.


My early baby pictures of my son were so aweful that I can't wait to have another child soon to give it another go with my now improved skills.


----------



## Moon Baby (May 4, 2009)

1. I've been into photography for over a year and a half and the passion has been around for about a year.
2. I started taking photography seriously when I was 19, that's when my overall independence grew and I began charging money for portraits and event work. I thought about it for a while and it's better to be over confident than with low self esteem and charge what you feel you're worth. I landed a design firm job early this year at age 20 as a lead photographer for their other divisions and their magazine.
3. It took about a year for my skills to really play out...I was so caught up in learning every technical aspect of photography, I overlooked the creativity. I'm sure if I paid more attention to the creative division, I would have created some sweet shots way earlier than a year. Then again, now I can focus on creativity a lot faster 
4. January 5, 2008





Somewhat earlier last year






One thing I notice with a lot of beginners are, they rely a lot on photoshop plugins and unsharpen mask (first picture has some heavy USM) if I started out again, I would have added subtle edits and then increased the edits as I got better. This way, all my stuff wouldn't look so over processed.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 4, 2009)

hmmmm...im not so sure i AM a real photographer...i just really LOVE it!

i always had a camera as a kid, but never really got passionate about it until college where i really took to and enjoyed photography classes.

now i just consider it another creative outlet for me.

early shot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




early shot 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




recent shot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




recent shot 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love the post processing as much as i do the actual photography. (clearly over-doing it many times )

i dont know what defines a "real photographer"...but i think that if you love doing it, then you are one.


----------



## Clawed (May 4, 2009)

Pband said:


> Hello friends,
> I am an absolute beginner and very confused with my photography, specially exposure.
> Just from curiousity and to inspire the beginers like me, I would like you to answer the following questions:
> 1. How long you are in photography?
> ...


 

1. I have been at photography for about 5 years. I have never really used film, just digital. For the first 3.5-4, I was just a point and shooter with no real intentions of becoming good. 

2. At 27, so maybe 14-15 months ago.

3. Apparently, I am still a beginner

4. 
Pic #1, taken more than 5 years ago





Pic #2, taken roughly 2.5 years ago





Pic #3, taken 1 year ago







I will be completely honest. I thought I was taking better pics since I started taking it seriously, but then I come to a place like this forum, and realize others rarely see things the way you do. It's quite discouraging, almost to the point I want to quit... but, the best advice I can give is: do it for yourself, then it will be much more rewarding. The best of luck to you!


----------



## inTempus (May 4, 2009)

I became a real photographer the moment I picked up a real camera.

Everyone knows it's the camera that makes the photographer.  

That should stir the pot.


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2009)

Here is what I think - though Zack puts it better than I can!
Zack Arias - Atlanta based editorial music photographer » Transform :: A short film for ScottKelby.com

seriously watch it!

As for how long it takes - it will take as long as it takes you - no longer and no shorter. Don't measure yourself by the speed of others, just focus on your own work and ensure that your always improving. If your not then time comes to get some help from outside - photography clubs and online forums are great places to get that sort of input as well as ideas and new directions. 
If you have a read of the first post in this thread you can get some good advice for how to setup a post to help you increase your chances of getting good comments (in any forum or even outside in a photoclub)
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/feedback-suggestions/162889-pro-critique-suggestion.html

If exposure is confusing you then I strongly recomend reading Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson - covers all the elements of exposure (aperture shutter speed and ISO) as well as how to expose not only correctly, but creativly correctly.

Also one big tip is to stop pressing the shutter and really think about what it is your taking a photo of - consider what it is you want to show, how you want the final image to look as well as what limitations you have on you at the moment to get the shot (is the light low, is the subject moving fast etc...). It can sound complicated and tricky and even the "pros" will take as many different shots as they can to get that one shot that works - experience is a key part of this and you won't get it from a forum - you get it from shooting out in the world. Having another photographer along to help is good as well


----------



## Inigo Montoya (May 4, 2009)

I never realized there were fake photographers.

not the best title terminology, but I guess your aiming at how much practice it took for  peoples photos to look experienced.

Anymore titles like this I will spam your threads layball:, don't think I won't


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 4, 2009)

Inigo Montoya said:


> I never realized there were fake photographers.
> 
> not the best title terminology, but I guess your aiming at how much practice it took for peoples photos to look experienced.
> 
> Anymore titles like this I will spam your threads layball:, don't think I won't


 
this is FUN!

you're so mysterious!:hugs:


----------



## Dwig (May 4, 2009)

1. How long you are in photography?

All told, about 56 years; discounting my early childhood playing with cameras, which started around age 2-3, about 48-50. That's me with my dad's old flash gun digging in his gadget bag some 55-56 years ago that I use for my avitar. 

   2. At what age you started taking photography seriously?

No counting just using a manual RF camras and handheld meters for vacation snaps in early grade school, I'd have to set the start when I began to do my own darkroom work and shoot extensively, which was in the 6th grade (~11 years old).

   3. How long did it take from real beginer (when your photos where too bad) to a matured one (when your photos started taking shape).

I started young, so photographic maturity has two marks. Technical skills became solid in one or two years from the 6th grade "start". Artistic growth continues to this day, as does technical knowledge, but I would say that my earliest pix that were worthy of hanging on the wall would be in late high school (age 15-16 or about 4-5 years from my serious "start"). A lot of the artistic delay, compared to technical, has to be marked off to my immature artistic eye at that stage in life. My visual artistic maturity was at about the same time that books, which had been merely sourced of data, became alive for me as artistic works of literature.


----------



## Pband (May 4, 2009)

Overread said:


> Here is what I think - though Zack puts it better than I can!
> Zack Arias - Atlanta based editorial music photographer » Transform :: A short film for ScottKelby.com
> 
> seriously watch it!



The link is not working. I am very curious to watch it.


----------



## Overread (May 5, 2009)

I can only assume his website is down for some reason - that link worked yesterday when I posted it and its been around for a good while now. Also when I remove the end and just go to the host website its also down - I guess something is the matter or he is restructuring part of it


----------



## photogincollege (May 5, 2009)

I think so overread but I saw the video, and it is AMAZING!


----------



## mrodgers (May 5, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> I became a real photographer the moment I picked up a real camera.
> 
> Everyone knows it's the camera that makes the photographer.
> 
> That should stir the pot.


 Well....  If you don't have a camera in your hands, you really can't be a photographer, can you?  So I think that statement is indeed true.


----------



## Pband (May 5, 2009)

Overread said:


> I can only assume his website is down for some reason - that link worked yesterday when I posted it and its been around for a good while now. Also when I remove the end and just go to the host website its also down - I guess something is the matter or he is restructuring part of it



Althouth the link is down. I Googled and managed to watch the video from YouTube. It's really amazing. Thank you very very much.


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 5, 2009)

Dwig said:


> 1. How long you are in photography?
> 
> All told, about 56 years; discounting my early childhood playing with cameras, which started around age 2-3, about 48-50. That's me with my dad's old flash gun digging in his gadget bag some 55-56 years ago that I use for my avitar.
> 
> ...



This sounds about right for me, though I'm not nearly as far along that path-- been at it for 7 or 8 years now, since middle school, but stuff only really started to take shape when I was a junior or senior in HS.


----------



## CyclonePWR (May 5, 2009)

This is really interesting, would love to see some more before and after photos! 

I know I seen it before but maybe also include one thing or a couple that you found most significant that you learned  or what helped you improve the most.

thanks


----------



## Josh66 (May 5, 2009)

Well, I don't have any _really_ old pictures on the computer, so these are just going to be since going digital (September '05, but I can't find any that old).  Pretty much everything before that is just snapshots anyway.

Birds:

Old






New






Portrait of my Dad:

Old





New




(This one is film - Fuji Superia 400)


Still not sure if I'm a 'real' photographer though.


----------



## coreduo (May 5, 2009)

I studied the basics in university. I lost interest. Then the ups and downs. But once I read Ansel Adams' book THE NEGATIVE, it revived my interest with passion. I finally realized that I need something scientific to pique mine.


----------



## B Kennedy (May 5, 2009)

I've been at photography for about 7-8 years now, having started back in high school (I am now graduated from college with undergrad and grad & out of school a couple years now).  I would say that I started taking photography seriously since college, taking a few classes in film and working in the dark room.  I think becoming a real photographer depends on what you do with your images.  Do you market what you feel is your best work?  Either through shows/website.  I feel that someone who has a love for photography and displays them in their house for friends and family to see, but doesn't necessarily sell them, is still considered a 'real' photographer.  If you like to express yourself through a lense and always have that camera at your side, you are as real of a photographer as anyone!  Show your work, and be proud of it.


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 5, 2009)

Here's a before after  

My first attempt at football photography in October of 2005. 






and the last game of the season last fall 






The gear upgrade here didn't hurt (first one was a 20D and 28-105 f/3.5-4.5, the second, 1D mark II N and 400 f/2.8L IS )


----------

